# The next best thing and FOMO!



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

OK I have had a few hours sleep already and now I have woken up fresh as a daisy in the middle of the night (01:45am) and I'm having a bit of an epiphany...




I think this whole sub ohm cloud blowing multiple coils thing is just a big play on our FOMO mentality of humans to get us to buy more shit we don't really need.




OK that may be a bit of an exaggeration for effect... but we are constantly buying all these new drippers and BF atties at an alarming rate only to discard them a few weeks later in favour of the next great cloud blowing sub ohm atty... and quite frankly there is not a massive difference between most of them... some of them can be bottom fed and others not... some leak and some only leak a little... some have an overhang on a REO and some.... no all the new ones have an overhang and I hate that... OK granted they were not really designed for the REO so they need to be forgiven for that...

At the end of the day I could have stopped buying "stuff" when I got my first REO and first Cyclone because that has pretty much been my ADV and everything else without exception has been bought because of FOMO and then discarded or put in the vape drawer if it was even vaguely great...

The one system that has remained in service from back in the old days (over a year ago) is the Authentic Russian 91% on a Sigelei 20W and it still produces magnificent flavour vastly superior to a lot of the modern tanks but has been relegated because it's a pain to fill, coil and rewick.

OK that was my very early morning rant... and for the record I'm going to carry on with my FOMO issues and keep always buying the latest and greatest and newest devices and atties because I'm human and a human is never 100% satisfied.  Plus I love this journey of discovery and it's my hobby!

I could say that I'm 100% satisfied with my REO with Cyclone but when I put in a brand new rayon wick it leaks for the first minute or so... so I'm 99% satisfied.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FireFly (22/4/15)

After all that you are still going to continue to procure stuff....


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

FireFly said:


> After all that you are still going to continue to procure stuff....



I sure am... 

And what are you doing up at this time of the morning?


----------



## FireFly (22/4/15)

LOL, @Rob Fisher 

I work Australian Hours currently for the next several Months.... 

So 11PM to 9AM ZA Time is Australia 8AM to 18H00 

Nutter Right?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

FireFly said:


> LOL, @Rob Fisher
> 
> I work Australian Hours currently for the next several Months....
> 
> ...



I think most of us Vapers are nutters... wow those hours must be tough...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands (22/4/15)

dang Rob that's a bit early for the ballie
you keep buying the latest and greatest  and when you find something better than the Reo i will FOLO i mean FOMO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

hands said:


> dang Rob that's a bit early for the ballie
> you keep buying the latest and greatest  and when you find something better than the Reo i will FOLO i mean FOMO



Yip I'm going back to bed now.... caught up and all forums read and complete... catch ya in the real day you late night loon!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FireFly (22/4/15)

hands said:


> dang Rob that's a bit early for the ballie


@hands Another Nutter....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (22/4/15)

This is why I STILL think Fight Club is the best books/movies ever. Chuck Palahniuk is a genius!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (22/4/15)

My gosh @Rob Fisher - thats dedicatiom to wake up and go clear unread forum posts

Love your post and I agree, we all are chasing the dream of something better. And i hope that does not stop. I will admit that my pace of acquiring new gear has slowed a fair amount in the past few months. I now just get things that I think will really appeal to me. 

As for the cyclone leaking for the first minute when newly wicked, please explain. Is that out the airhole? Or down the sides? Over squonking? Sounds very strange

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/4/15)

i think vaping is all about get more stuff we dont need. Alot of the drive behind why we vape is to explore and build on our passion. I think if a vv spinner and nautilus mini was the be all and end all of vaping many of us would have list interest long ago.
So yes dripping and clouds are most definitely not necessary but it is a hell of alot of fun. low ohms, high watts, immense flavour and Huge clouds.
Its a big part of why i vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

Silver said:


> As for the cyclone leaking for the first minute when newly wicked, please explain. Is that out the airhole? Or down the sides? Over squonking? Sounds very strange



It leaks out between the base and cap through the o-rings I think... it only happens on the very first squonk! The Cyclone I use everyday is quite loose (probably because I pull it off multiple times a day to change wicks and also it's the 2013 version that wasn't that tight to start) and as you know I like things clean so there is no juice anywhere on the atty when that first squonk happens...I have a sneaky suspicion that after the first squonk the rayon settles a bit and takes care of the juice and the drainage...after that I don't get any leakage at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It leaks out between the base and cap through the o-rings I think... it only happens on the very first squonk! The Cyclone I use everyday is quite loose (probably because I pull it off multiple times a day to change wicks and also it's the 2013 version that wasn't that tight to start) and as you know I like things clean so there is no juice anywhere on the atty when that first squonk happens...I have a sneaky suspicion that after the first squonk the rayon settles a bit and takes care of the juice and the drainage...after that I don't get any leakage at all.



Rob, maybe its just the o rings that are tired?
Do the tighter fitting ones also do that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

Silver said:


> Rob, maybe its just the o rings that are tired?
> Do the tighter fitting ones also do that?



Yip I think you are right... come to think of it no they don't all do that... but this one Cyclone seems to be just so perfect in everyway so it's the one I use 99,99% of the time... and on the first squonk I have a piece of bog roll ready.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/15)

Maybe you could transfer o rings from another one to your favourite one. 
Not sure if that will help

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (22/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I think you are right... come to think of it no they don't all do that... but this one Cyclone seems to be just so perfect in everyway so it's the one I use 99,99% of the time... and on the first squonk I have a piece of bog roll ready.



Vooping is awesome

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## andro (22/4/15)

can relate @Rob Fisher . reo and cyclone , plus any regulated devices around 15/20 w .....and everybody know i love kayfuns more than any other thank

Reactions: Like 2


----------

